# 6/21 - Fishing ML with Orlgheenoer



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

lil dudes


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Separated at birth? ;D

Nice pix!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good Report guys, and nice pics!  Dave


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Hmm... is holding the fish like that Tom supose to make it look bigger?? ;D

Nice day!! I'm jealous....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Hmm... is holding the fish like that Tom supose to make it look bigger??  ;D
> 
> Nice day!!  I'm jealous....


Just trying to do something a little different. (Sick of looking like a tourist  ;D )


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Does making out with them make them look bigger?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice report!  Those are some cool shots too...especially like the one while you're underway! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice fish!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> Does making out with them make them look bigger?


Why yes... yes it does ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Nice report!   Those are some cool shots too...especially like the one while you're underway!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


x2


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Great shot!


----------

